# recent compare/contrast 'performance' controllers?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am doing some homework for project-after-next which will be a SOMEWHAT performance build on a '62 Sunbeam Alpine. I am debating whether to stick with a conservative 500amp controller so I can't hurt batteries or motor... or go with a 1000amp-ish controller to have a few seonds of fun at stoplights. 

I don't need extended 500+ amps at highway+ speeds. I also don't need more than a 50 mile range so will probably stick with 100ah cells. Hence only a few seconds at 1000+ amps.

Not knowing much about the Zilla 1k, Soliton, DC Raptor 1200 world... I thought I would start a thread to see if actual users have any comments to help compare and contrast... as well as words of wisdom as how the occasional romp affects motor and batteries at 10C. i.e. how long at 10C is 'long enough' with TS or CALB cells?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

since nobody is gonna reply: my $.02 is I'd go buy a Junior and a warp 9. I bought the -1 and the Kostov because my boss is kind of a turd and I really have this need to blow off his GTO, just once but the extra oomph will transfer to anything else I may want to experiment with....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> ...I'd go buy a Junior and a warp 9.


you think the full soliton would toast a 9" too fast? or just not be able to carry the extra amps anyway?

I am just thinking it would be a blast to kill some modern muscle at stop lights with a tiny 50 year old electric car.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The problem is, that is a big question only *you* can answer. The Curtis wouldn't be my choice, unless your budget is strained. I'd choose a Soliton Jr. or perhaps a DCP1200 controller. It seems a little pricey for an older design, but I did like my DCP-450 (only about a dozen of those baby DCPs where built.)

There are also WarP controllers as well as Syncromotive but I have no knowledge of these options. There should probably be a thread just for all the controller options where users add input on the models they have used.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am giving up on the idea of low-budget for the Alpine, and want to build 'high' but not 'dragster' performance that won't blow up the motor, batteries, or rear differential. 

Zilla's are on hold. Choices for high performance (1000+amps and user settable parameters) look to be Soliton, DC Raptor, Netgain Warp, Synkomotive, and ???

Missing data is how fast a 9" heat up at 1000 amps, and how fast 100ah TS/CALB cells heat up at 1000amps. I could be talked into 160ah or grudgingly 200ah... I don't really want the extra size, weight or expense of 200ah but it WOULD be nice to be able to drive from Santa Fe to Albuquerque or Taos on occasion; just not really worth the extra $5k most of the time. I don't really want to put an 11" in an Alpine as I'd have to replace the entire drivetrain and probably suspension to handle torque and weight.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

dtbaker said:


> you think the full soliton would toast a 9" too fast? or just not be able to carry the extra amps anyway?
> 
> I am just thinking it would be a blast to kill some modern muscle at stop lights with a tiny 50 year old electric car.


No that is the cool thing about sol's: they adjust limits. if you want to spare the motor or batteries, dial it back. If the hairball in the next lane is annoying you with the fish eye, dial it up on the laptop interface all the way to 1000 amps ( which looks to be about 250 hp on my set-up ). I can't help you about the diff, but you can swap in a beefy cut-down ford 9". OTOH my pinto diff held up surprisingly long with the 302 until we had lube failure.

the final thing about the Sols is that they also limit motor voltage. You can run 300V worth of batteries and keep battery current down but see a multiple of that at the motor.

Be advised that I am a SOL diehard fan ( I even have one)


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> ...
> Be advised that I am a SOL diehard fan ( I even have one)


besides, they ARE very pretty! I am hearing that Zilla's might be back in business soon, so that complicates my choice. But I have heard nothing but good things about the Solitons.

The rear diff I guess wouldn't be the end of the world. The 'factory' version of the Sunbeam Tiger used a Ford 260 motor, top-loader tranny, and 9" rear end.... so I know it'll fit if I break the Alpine rear-end.


----------

